

How Google Search Trends Provide Insights Into Rental Prices - stathack
http://blog.kwelia.com/2013/10/24/apartment-research-how-google-search-trends-provide-insights-into-rental-prices/

======
zweiterlinde
What were the actual correlation values? I didn't see them reported anywhere.

Simply reporting p-values is insufficient; there is a huge difference between
statistically significant (high confidence that the value is not zero) and
significant (the correlation is large enough that it's relevant for anything
useful).

From the plots I suspect the correlations are pretty low...

